# 29 gal Glosso Tank



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

I was originally planning to grow this glosso in my BioCube but decided to get something bigger for our living room. So the glosso now has a new home and the BioCube is up for sale.

29 gal Aqueon Aquarium
Black Stand
Coralife Hood, 2x 64watt 67000k bulbs
Aquaclear 150 Power Filter (no carbon)
Heater @ 77F
5lb CO2 Bottle
2 Bags Eco Complete Substrate
Petrified Wood

So far I've been really impressed with the Eco-Complete. It's the first time I've bought it after using Florabase for a while. I love the texture and color it has. Really makes the green glosso and rock pop. I'll probably add a black background soon, followed by shrimp, then fish.





































Nov 18th 2010









Nov 27th 2010









Dec 5th 2010 _*update*_


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Great hardscape!! Thanks for posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That petrified wood is awesome! Where did you get it? Those would go fantastic with any wood scape!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

once again, great hardscaping. I love your choice of carpeting plant


----------



## Krazykarl (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow I love that rock (I mean wood). I really that it was rock it looks awesome!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, where did you get it is a great question! I'd like to rescape my 46!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

The rock is from King Eds. Paid a premium for it but boy was it worth it.


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

New photo up! Glosso is going nutz. Just over a week of growth.

New items
- Black Background w/ Sea View Solution
- CO2 Drop Checker
- 3 Amano Shrimps


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

where'd you get the glosso? been looking for that one for months. nice tank!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful, love the rock!!!


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> where'd you get the glosso? been looking for that one for months. nice tank!!


From Neven


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks. i bet he/she doesn't have them anymore. lol. i'll try anyway. thanks again!


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I love this setup! Simple and beautiful


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

imout of glosso for a little while now, i put you in myuser panel notepad so i'll contact you when it grows out more. Between green green grass and crs fan i really thinned out what i have in my tank


----------



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

*Dec 5th update*

Battled a bit of green water and glass algae this week. I decided the Aquaclear 150 just wasn't cutting it so I picked up a Rena Filstar XP1 so I could use my UV Sterilizer. Things have since cleared up. As for fish I'm still deciding between Angelfish, Rummynose or Blue Rams...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup, looks lush already.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Have you thought about maybe a whack of ember tetras or black neons? 
I find both those fish are highly under-rated and under-used in planted tank set ups. 
Also, I think a 29gl would be a little too small for angels, and not long enough for rummy noses (redics active fish). 
In a tank such as yours, the main focus, I feel, should be the plants and layout, more so than the fish. The fish should be a complimenting factor, not the main.

Looking good!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice Glosso tank!  Any updates with fish already?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

that is a very cool look.. i really like your tank!!


----------

